

Ask HN: Is there a phrase for this kind of development - wturner

Hi.<p>I am doing front end JavaScript work that uses ajax calls as a means to send objects to PHP where they are decoded&#x2F;encoded and stored in MySQL. The same pattern is used to retrieve them. I don&#x27;t use PHP for anything else other than as a &#x27;mailman&#x27; to store data in MySQL. I write the front and back end (PHP).<p>I am curious if their is a common phrase used to describe this form of development.<p>Ok.That is all.
======
byoung2
Rich internet application, client-server, or fat client/thick client
development, or more generally, service-oriented architecture

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Client-
server_model](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Client-server_model)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rich_Internet_application](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rich_Internet_application)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fat_client](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fat_client)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Service-
oriented_architecture](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Service-
oriented_architecture)

